
There may not be an iPhone SE 2 after all - balladeer
https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2018/1/29/16946264/iphone-se-2-rumors-ming-chi-kuo-kgi-securities-apple
======
dovdovdov
I would be more curious about future (Apple) processors, now that those
exploits have surfaced. I wouldn't be surprised if those CPUs were already
developed, for the time once these design faults surface publicly, though.

I also wonder if it's necessary to have a system fix (or the safari javascript
fix is sufficient) on iOS for current devices, since only checked/signed code
can run from the app store, and even if there's a future jailbreak it'll
compromise the system a more convenient way.

